
Ugrep: Ultra fast grep with interactive query UI - lihaitao
https://github.com/Genivia/ugrep/wiki#why-is-ugrep-fast-arent-all-grep-just-as-fast
======
lihaitao
Ultra fast with new match algorithms, easily beating grep, ripgrep, silver
searcher, hyperscan, sift, etc. see performance benchmarks
[https://github.com/Genivia/ugrep#speed](https://github.com/Genivia/ugrep#speed)

~~~
db48x
I didn't expect ripgrep to be beaten so soon. Now the question is, do I
uninstall it or keep it around hoping for them to leapfrog each other by
taking the optimizations to ridiculous levels?

------
gkfasdfasdf
BurntSushi (author of ripgrep) has written an excellent analysis here [0].
TLDR: ugrep benchmarks are not reproducible, rg still faster in most (but not
all) cases, use case of ugrep slightly different.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/i6pfb2/ugrep_new_ultr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/i6pfb2/ugrep_new_ultrafast_c_grep_claims_to_be_faster/g0xybge)

